
The Mobile Phone Addiction - jseliger
http://avc.com/2015/02/the-mobile-phone-addiction/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+AVc+%28A+VC%29
======
jseliger
I also left this as a comment:

I've seen this too, and I notice in particular that phones and Facebook seem
to be bad for relationships
([http://jseliger.wordpress.com/2012/09/14/facebook-and-
cellph...](http://jseliger.wordpress.com/2012/09/14/facebook-and-cellphones-
might-be-really-bad-for-relationships) ; "Facebook" now stands in for any
number of other web communication platforms). Perhaps phones just accelerate
the weaknesses of already weak relationships, but I'm not so sure: they seem
to sap people of the ability to be present with their significant other, while
simultaneously offering a slippery slope towards new relationships.

